

How many friends do you grown ups have? - quantisan
http://www.reddit.com/r/RedditForGrownups/comments/37nwzf/how_many_friends_do_you_grown_ups_have/

======
quantisan
The comments on Reddit are depressing and relatable. There's definitely a
selection bias though.

